# Netzteil > Auf was muss ich achten?



## drella (21. Juni 2005)

hi.

ich würde mir gerne ein zweites Netzteil für meine Toshiba M30 Notebook zulegen.
Auf meinem steht :

Output: 19V und 3.42 Ampere

Kostenpunkt ca 89 Euro. Jetzt gibt es bei eBay welche, die haben aber leicht abweichende Werte. Jetzt meine Frage:

Kann ich jetzt auch eins mit 19V und 3.2 Ampere oder 5 Ampere hernehmen?
Kann ich damit das Notebook kaput machen?


Danke und viele Grüße
André


----------



## Tobias K. (21. Juni 2005)

moin


Wenn auf dem Netzteil 3.42 Ampere steht, heisst es das das Netzteil maximal 3.42 Ampere liefern kann (toleranzen gibt es da aber auch noch...), dann kannst du davon ausgehen das das Notebook unter voller Last etwa 3.4 Ampere zieht.

Das heisst wenn du ein Netzteil mit 3 Ampere nimmst, kann es sein das dein Notebook entweder ganricht erst angeht oder nur kurz und dann ist dein Netzteil kaputt.
Nimmst du ein Netzteil mit 5 Ampere brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## McVader83 (25. Juni 2005)

Kurz gesagt: Die Volt Zahl sollte nicht abweichen, die Ampere Zahl darf nur höher sein!


----------



## Tobias K. (25. Juni 2005)

moin




> die Ampere Zahl darf nur höher sein!


Oder gleich  ;-) 


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## McVader83 (26. Juni 2005)




----------



## Tobias K. (26. Juni 2005)

moin


Bezeichne meine "zum Thema Informationen gebende Antwort" nciht als Spam, wenn dein Beitrag nur aus   besteht!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

